# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for December 2016

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic.




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Go to a buffet and see what there is to eat _(Dolphin)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Set someone's house on fire. _(imazu)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Spin around and teleport yourself to a random location. Describe the location and how it felt. _(Xvaiuer)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Lift a car with super strength and carry it somewhere. _(Spaceline)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Go into a room and close the door. Tell yourself that while you were in the room, time stopped for you, but continued to advance outside of the room and it's now 100 years into the future. Describe what the future is like! _(Xvaiuer)_

----------


## FryingMan

Chain chain chain, it's time!

Looks like the TOTM non-lucids have started already:





> + at the buffet?  My friend is only ordering rock lobster, that will be expensive.   It's sort of a large circular lobster and he's using a hand-crank lobster cracker.  Crack crack crack!   Then I'm helping him get at the meat in these large circular lobster cross sections, digging the meat way out from deep inside, trying a bite (it's really good).

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun folks!!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I´ve completed both Basic Tasks this night... i could remember Advanced I but didnt want to do it and couldnt remember No. II and therefore my dream turned random and i woke up soon after...


*Spoiler* for _Completed Basic I & II_: 



i am at an airportish-type scenario. there are some people from work. i look around for a toilet. i see changing cabins and several shops but no toilet. i think i go and ask someone and she wants to show me.
 i (think) wake up, think about lucid dreaming and maybe the tasks and fall asleep into same dream but instantly lucid without the need to do a RC. we go back from where i came and we jump over from one side to the other of the building over a big hole where one can see the ground floor. we seem to have not enough momentum but we can hold on to the handrail. we float up and before the dream gets random i remember tasks and ask where the buffet is. because i _know_ there is one. i assume/ she tells me upstairs and while i approach the stairs i see the first people with food. as i arrive upstairs i see a big table full of different fruits but nothing more. i look around and taste some fruit i dont remember anymore. in the corner  i find another table with more fruits and some cheese. i feel disappointed because i wanted to eat alot of random awesome stuff and not some boring fruits yea. 
task done i think and i phase thru the wall and float up in the air. i land outside and start to do a fireball the way i managed it to do it the last times. i turn my hand down imagine to gather some energy there and turn my hand around and see a small flame. with a little concentration i manage to make it bigger and more of a concentrated and compact engergy/fireball. i throw it on the wall of the "airport" and a small spot starts burning. i notice that the whole wall is made out of metal and glas.... not the best material to burn. but i manage to see an expanding flame where i look and concentrate a little. in the end the flames are as high and big as me. i stop there because the building is way to big to continue do it the way i do it. maybe another time with a smaller wooden house?!
i try to remember further tasks and i remember the spinning task but i dont feel like teleportation so i start moving and try to think of the other advanced task. but since i am moving and cant remember the task i get lost in random action. i look for another toilet or pick someone up there? we talk about some task and how he would do it or dont like it? and i wake up shortly after.

----------


## KingCobra

I'm going to attempt Basic Task ii this month.

----------


## Snehk

Double hit for Basic II and Advanced II in a bit low-control lucid. Advanced II seemed much easier for me, it felt like the car had no weight at all. I had to use a slight workaround to set that house on fire in basic task.

[01-12-2016: ToTM DILD] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## GenghisKhan

Hmmm, during this morning WILD I did something similar to Easy Task I

*LINK TO DJ*

Will definitely attempt Adv II and the Bonus one, which looks great (already did something similar, but it was long ago)

----------


## gab

December TOTM 
*Basic - spinning - fail
Advanced - lifting car- fail*

I wanted to spin to another location and lift a car. A buffet would have been nice too.




> I end up on a busy street. I stand in the middle of it and "remember" the TOTM to make a car disappear. I focus on a truck or a bus. It starts to sparkle and colors lose intensity. I wish it to disappear completely and a wave of invisibility washes over it and it disappears.
> 
> Then I remembered that the TOTM was to lift a car, not to make it disappear. There are no more cars around, so I fly and I want to land on a prking lot that finally shows up. But I can't steer or slow down.
> 
> I remember spinning which was another TOTM. But I don't remember where I ended up, or even if I just remember me practicing spinning last night.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...tm-fail-78859/

----------


## spellbee2

Last night I misremembered Basic II as just "Set something on fire." So I lit a piece of paper and ended up setting an entire deli section at the grocery store on fire.

----------


## woblybil

#1 Go to a buffet, I love food dreams  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Well I didn't quite make the chain, but I am going to claim Bonus success!   Wasn't super awesome Jetson-style future, but I did detect a difference.   It was probably a hindrance to get lucid in my childhood home (CH) since I have such a strong schema/expectation for what the neighborhood looks like, and it's just a suburban area to start with.


*Spoiler* for _Bonus success_: 



LD #222. I look ahead of me and my awareness is jolted when I see high/flood waters outside the CH living room window.  I know this is a dream sign and so I rapidly approach with excitement to verify.  I'm doing some nose pinches while I'm looking out the window at the water but I'm not paying attention because I'm already lucid.   I notice as I approach the window that the room is featureless, no furniture, and the opening to the dining room to the left is not there.   Fully lucid, I turn to thte right and head into the living room through the opening (sudden location shift) and hold up my hands in front of my face and think of TOTM.  I want to do them all!   I decide to go for bonus even though it's hardest probably.   I head to the front door and close it, and think to myself, OK, now 100 years have past, let's go outside and check out the future!  I open the door and go into the front yard, I notice a tree with no leaves on it [DREAM SIGN] just bone-white branches like antlers.  I see no differences yet and I'm getting nervous that I may not see any.  I get up to the street and try to remain open to what is here without causing changes from expectation.  I see cars zipping around and wonder if they should be flying, but no, avoid expectation.  I look closer and noticed that *every car has a batmobile-style rear jet engine exaust*, yay, I noticed a difference.   There is the sound of the roaring of these engines in the background.
  A car does a wide power slide U-turn (starting from pointing right to left and ending up pointing to the right) right in front of me and I'm annoyed by this and hop out of the way to avoid being hit.  The car stops with the front passenger door right in front of me.   The driver is an annoying woman whom I recognize [FALSE], she's a real estate agent?  What's she doing here?  I hope it's nothing to do with my CH.   She gets out and is holding a little mortar/bomb/jet thing with pronounced wings.
   She is modeling this in front of our garage because our garage door has a very pleasant neutral metallic gray color [FALSE] and makes for a good picture background. The dream fades.

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning I manage to lift a car *LINK TO DJ*

----------


## gab

> This morning I manage to lift a car *LINK TO DJ*



Can you post it here too? And don't forget to request joining the lucid club from your control panel. Please say if it was basic, advanced, bonus or task of the year, so I know which wings to apply.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Can you post it here too? And don't forget to request joining the lucid club from your control panel. Please say if it was basic, advanced, bonus or task of the year, so I know which wings to apply.



No problem !

The DJ entry is very long, so I will just post here the relevant bit





> I hand the package to some cops, they take him inside a police car. This reminds me of the "lift car" task
> I try lifting the one holding the scientist, but the dream looks confusing at this point.
> I try again with a different car, a dark red sedan. I pick the car from left rear wheel, I lift it, but the wheel folds under the car. I grab it from the front hood, lift it, then move my hands on the bottom, and walk a bit with the car suspended above my head.




Didn't write it there, but the car felt totally weightless...

----------


## Lang

GenghisKhan: Congrats, officially for Completing Lucid Task of the Year!

----------


## GenghisKhan

> GenghisKhan: Congrats, officially for Completing Lucid Task of the Year!



Thank you !

Thanks also for setting this up, it's been awesome completing those tasks =D

----------


## Lang

Your welcome! I had done at least one of the task of the month for this month.

----------


## gab

Moved the wings convo here http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2208299
PMed PercyLucid and OpheliaBlue.

----------


## obfusc8

Basic I - found a buffet when I interrupted some kind of cookery class my work colleages were attending. Most of the food looked awful!  ::-P: 


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



There are a group of people hanging around in the kitchen. They seem to be trying to cook, but are not very good at it. I mock them for their crap skills. I attempt to photograph a group of people using a tablet, but the image on the screen looks different to the scene in front of the camera.

At the side of the kitchen is a counter top filled with various dishes that the others have made. I notice a large silver cone shaped thing with small collander like holes in it. Green beans are sticking through the holes. Bit weird. This must be a dream. I remember the TOTM. Most of the food on the counter looks unappetising, but I try one of the beans. It is chewy.




Edit: Seem to still have last month's wings, so I'll have to get an advanced task done pronto!  ::thumbup::

----------


## Lang

Okay, I have done 3 of the Task of the Month for this month but, I just need to check for spelling and such. It's one thing to post your dream in a DJ but, it's another to post it in the threads.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

was quite around me but I´ve completed Advanced I & II some days ago!
here just the short version

*Spoiler* for _Advanced I & II_: 



after a short dreamlet and a wild transition i lay lucid in my bed. i stand up and jump out of the window flowing down. a DC sees me and runs away. i remember Advanced II and look out for some cars. i see a small one near me but a 4x4 some meters away. i want to pick up the heavy big one. i go there and start lifting. the car is not too heavy. until i lifted it up completely i nevertheless feel my triceps working and a little hurting. in the moment i have the car on my shoulder i dont feel any weight anymore. i start running with it but i run slower. i want to throw down the car from a bridge and as i throw it it ricochet from a corner and slowly and straight float away. hm  seems like no gravity. that was not what i intended. i puck up another car and go next to the bridge. i remember and visualize how it feels to throw heavy stones down somewhere and i do it with the car. the car falls down and smashes into the ground and another car. 
i move on and enter a tunnel. i remember advanced I and i am with someone. i tell her i want to spin and get to my room and that she should follow me. i start spinning and for a short time span i see how the blurry visuals change from dark tunnel to a lighter room that could be my room but i apparently spin to long or too fast and my visuals go black. i start rubbing and touching but eventually (i think) i wake up.

i turn on my side and fall asleep again. at some point during a dream i get lucid again. i do some naughty stuff but then remember the spinning task again. this time i talk to a girl and ask her to show me how and this time really be there with me. i tell her to go there and show me. she move in position and starts spinning aaaaaand: nothing happens xD. she spinns around and around but nothing really happens. it looks ridiculous and i turn around. i try it on my own. this time i dont spin so fast and i see something is changing. i stop spinning and some parts seem same but in the background i see a big mountain on an island with a very beautiful dark blue around it like some bad weather clouds or something that swallows the light. i turn around and see what else changes and think to me how i could manage to get there where i intent to. i think a little more about it but then remember the nice mountain. and i turn around and see it and start flying. i fly not to fast and see random DCs underneath me doing stuff. but the visuals where like they where made out of modeling clay. i try to fly faster and let myself fall down a little and use the acceleration from the fall to fly faster. i approach the mountain and see several people climbing it. it looks a little like a traincamp or something similar. suddenly i am very close and i wonder how i did it. i fly over an area with different training machines. as i want to land i wake up

----------


## gab

*Basic - buffet - success*





> 3. I'm walking through a town and I remember the "Find a buffet and see what's to eat" TOTM. I look around and there is a large area with tables and chairs. Not many people sitting there, as the event is mostly over. Not much food left either. Some tables have chafing dishes. I grab a plate and load it with prime rib and mashed potatoes. As I walk with it, I reluctantly decide to taste the potatoes. I correctly remember how in WL I made potatoes recently and had really bad dreams that night. These dream taters were buttery and tasted ok.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...ood-yes-78964/

Was awesome, thank you subC!

----------


## woblybil

Advanced II Fail
I did the advanced II task but I didn't do it as a task, Rather as an emergency measure!
I was a few minutes into a wild sex dream when I discovered I was actually alone in my bed which made the dream impossible and looked at my hands while bouncing up and down way above the bed but it felt so good I was not going to give it up for any task, at the "Very good" end it was going to wake me up so I did a spin outta there to keep from waking up but lost the idea of any tasks and wound up leading an escaped (girl) prisoner thru the forest to get away from dogs I could hear in the distance. I flew up some wooded mountain trails dragging her behind me to a wide gorge with a highway far below and sheer cliffs on both sides, There was a large abandoned brick hotel on the other side so I flew across with her hanging on and we watched out a window to see the dogs fall into the gorge but I woke up first.

----------


## Lang

Completed These: 

*Spoiler* for _Basic i:_ : 




Basic i: I had a dream that I was sitting in a bar. The bar looked like the one I used to go to when I was in college on VT. I remember that heard the song, "If I could turn back time!" Then I knew that I was dreaming because I have left that place ages, ago. Then I decided to do Dolphin's task so, I made a buffet appear out of nowhere. It was a Mandarin Buffet but, I wasn't hungry so, I sat back down at the bar. At one point, I pulled my pants down and stuck my hand up my "birth canal", and I pulled out a fully polished diamond. It was clean and perfect. Then I woke up.
Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...016-nap-78936/






*Spoiler* for _Advance ii_: 




Lucid, Advanced Taskii: I had a dream that I was in a room with Gab. Apparently, in the dream, I was a fugitive butterfly. Gab was trying to catch me with a net so, she can put me in a little glass bottle. At this point, I knew that I was dreaming because I don't know even Gab in real life. I phased through the wall into a bathroom in a bus station. I remember there was this hooker that asked me for a cigarette but, I had to tell her that I didn't smoke. The scenes changed to of me walking into town to the store with my friend Booth. I recall we decided to walk across the street. I recall that a bus was speeding down the street at me. It crashed right into me but, I wasn't hurt. The whole front of the bus, however, was damaged. I remember thinking that it was a good thing there was no one on the bus except, for the bus driver. Luckily, he was got out okay. I decided to do Spaceline's task so, I picked up the bus. Then I decided to move it to somewhere else but, there were nowhere to put it. Then I woke up. 

Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-6-2016-78931/





*Spoiler* for _Bonus:_: 




Bonus Task Lucid: I had a dream that my sisters was at my house. Then I recall that it changed to my sister's lake house. There were tomato plants growing all over the place all over the yard. I walked further I noticed that there was a weird shop that was attached to Dee's lake house. Then I knew that I was dreaming because this was a false memory. So, I decided to do the bonus task and walked into a room and closed the door. I remember in this dream that I started to meditate. While I was in there, I I told myself to stop time for myself. I recall that I made the time advance outside of the room I'm in. Then I unfroze time and now 100 years into the future. The future is bleak. It looked like a deserted planted. Civilization as we know it is no more. Then I woke up.
Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-7-2016-78945/

----------


## FryingMan

Total task memory fail.  Yay, a goal-focused, stabilization success, non-caveman LD with immediate memory of wanting to do TOTMs.   Unfortunately I couldn't.  Remember.  A.  Single.  Task.   In the end I decided it had to do with playing music (confused with piper task from 12 days of Christmas challenge?) and it faded with someone off-stage saying something about "not all the tasks are jazz" or something like that.

----------


## RelicWraith

Got Advanced Task 1 done. It took two attempts to get it right. On a side note, I got this done in Wednesday, but didn't have time to post it until now.


*Spoiler* for _Relevant part fail_: 




Remembered the spinning TOTM. I hovered, and tried spinning in place, but this was likewise exhausting. Within seconds, I was out of breath, and lost grasp of the dream.





*Spoiler* for _Relevant pert success_: 




 	Before continuing, I rubbed my hands for 10 seconds. Then, I tried that TOTM again. As before, I strained myself trying to spin in place. Thus, I ignored physical movement in favor of willing myself to do as much, yielding much better results.

 	Cut. I'm flying in a night sky. Dire storm clouds were immediately below me, spinning steadily into a fledgeling tornado. This all felt sorta damp and stuffy. I fall intentionally. Just then, the clouds formed into a creepy robot face. Kinda startling, but I dove in anyway.




Relevant link: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fire...-task-i-78978/

----------


## spellbee2

After a 9 month TOTM drought, I finally accomplished one last night!


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



I'm at work talking with my boss about some technical problems I'm having on my project. After we talk, I walk back to my cubicle scratching the right side of my face, but I pass by a mirror and notice my reflection is scratching the left side. That's weird. I plug my nose and find I can breathe through it. As I do this, my office turns into a department store with a ton of clothes for sale around me. I try to remember the TOTMs and (thankfully) remember the car task. "Maybe they're having one of those car giveaways in here." Sure enough, I spot a bright blue sports car in a corner of the store, with a ton of signs advertising a competition of some kind. I slide underneath the car, grab the sides, and push upwards, easily lifting it. I notice as I'm carrying it that on the bottom of the car is a huge speaker about 6 feet across. I carry it a couple steps over to another corner of the store, where some guy is standing with a remote control. I set down the car, and the guy presses the button, causing loud music to play from the speaker and launch the car into the air.

----------


## gab

C'mooooon, woblybil, I'm waiting for youuuu!   ::santa::

----------


## woblybil

> C'mooooon, woblybil, I'm waiting for youuuu!



I'll be right along  ::yddd::

----------


## zombunny

I got the first basic task just now!


*Spoiler* for _Basic task I success_: 



I don't remember much about the start of my dream. I was looking into a dark face at the end of my bed and talking to it, but I don't remember what we said. It would have been creepy if I was scared of it. After a while the figure backed up and the features began to come in. At first it looked like my boyfriend, then it was someone else, a tall, broad young man. We talked for a while, regretfully, about how we wouldn't be able to see each other, I think. Then I did a reality check. I turned to him and said I was dreaming. He was glad and said he had to go. After he left I looked around the room I was in. It was at my parents house, but the walls were lined with shelves covered in little objects like tea cups and art supplies. I said, "Increase clarity now!" and watched the objects sharpen up. Then I tried "Increase lucidity!". These commands worked very well and I was pleased. My phone buzzed and I looked at it. It was the guy from before. I don't remember what the texts said but I was pleased to see them because I thought he was special somehow, since he helped me get lucid. I decided I would try really hard to remember his name, which was a strange name, but then I remembered the Task of the Month! So I tried to commit the name to memory as I prepared to try one of the tasks. The name was something like "Bodium Rich". I'm sure about the last part but the first might be off.

I found myself in the doorway of the room facing in. I said to myself that when I turned around, there would be a buffet table in the next room. I walked in and found it and began eating right out of the containers with a spoon. The table was slowly populated with more food. At first it was just corn, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, and cherry pie. All of this was delicious. Then more food started to show up, particularly fancy desserts. Some were packaged and some were homemade. I particularly liked some tiny vegan cupcakes with a strong berry flavor. I was trying to try everything when two women and three little girls came in. I told the little girls, "I'm a lucid dreamer. If you try to interrupt me I'll blow your head up." Then the women began to talk very loudly about a sale at Macy's. I began to feel my lucidity slipping as a result. I turned to them and told them if they didn't quiet down I was going to blow their heads up. After about twenty seconds in quiet they began to loudly whisper to each other. I told them again, I'm a lucid dreamer and I will blow your head up. They scoffed this time. I put my hands out on either side of one woman's head and willed her head to grow larger. It didn't work. I grabbed her by the hair and said, "I'm going to look away, and when I look back your head will blow up." Didn't work. But I had a really strong grip on her hair. She started screaming about lawsuits. I decided that violence clearly wasn't working for me and I had a lot to remember so I'd better go ahead and wake up. 




link to my dj

----------


## gab

> I got the first basic task just now!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic task I success_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember much about the start of my dream. I was looking into a dark face at the end of my bed and talking to it, but I don't remember what we said. It would have been creepy if I was scared of it. After a while the figure backed up and the features began to come in. At first it looked like my boyfriend, then it was someone else, a tall, broad young man. We talked for a while, regretfully, about how we wouldn't be able to see each other, I think. Then I did a reality check. I turned to him and said I was dreaming. He was glad and said he had to go. After he left I looked around the room I was in. It was at my parents house, but the walls were lined with shelves covered in little objects like tea cups and art supplies. I said, "Increase clarity now!" and watched the objects sharpen up. Then I tried "Increase lucidity!". These commands worked very well and I was pleased. My phone buzzed and I looked at it. It was the guy from before. I don't remember what the texts said but I was pleased to see them because I thought he was special somehow, since he helped me get lucid. I decided I would try really hard to remember his name, which was a strange name, but then I remembered the Task of the Month! So I tried to commit the name to memory as I prepared to try one of the tasks. The name was something like "Bodium Rich". I'm sure about the last part but the first might be off.
> 
> I found myself in the doorway of the room facing in. I said to myself that when I turned around, there would be a buffet table in the next room. I walked in and found it and began eating right out of the containers with a spoon. The table was slowly populated with more food. At first it was just corn, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, and cherry pie. All of this was delicious. Then more food started to show up, particularly fancy desserts. Some were packaged and some were homemade. I particularly liked some tiny vegan cupcakes with a strong berry flavor. I was trying to try everything when two women and three little girls came in. I told the little girls, "I'm a lucid dreamer. If you try to interrupt me I'll blow your head up." Then the women began to talk very loudly about a sale at Macy's. I began to feel my lucidity slipping as a result. I turned to them and told them if they didn't quiet down I was going to blow their heads up. After about twenty seconds in quiet they began to loudly whisper to each other. I told them again, I'm a lucid dreamer and I will blow your head up. They scoffed this time. I put my hands out on either side of one woman's head and willed her head to grow larger. It didn't work. I grabbed her by the hair and said, "I'm going to look away, and when I look back your head will blow up." Didn't work. But I had a really strong grip on her hair. She started screaming about lawsuits. I decided that violence clearly wasn't working for me and I had a lot to remember so I'd better go ahead and wake up.



Congrats! Don't forget to link to your DJ. Don't know why your wings are not showing. Will figure it out after work, sorry.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Since some days I am attempting the Travel to future Bonus task
The closest I can get is seeing a futuristic city from afar (8-Dec, *THIS* DJ entry)

I link the failure to my previous similar experience, which painted a grim world governed by machines after the Singularity happened
I am seriously thinking to give up...

----------


## obfusc8

Advanced - pick up a car


*Spoiler* for _Throwing a car_: 



(After becoming lucid, was trying to do the 12 days of Christmas tasks, involving leaping.) ...HULK SMASH! Unleashing a roar of rage I transform into Hulk and remembering the TOTM grab a car and lift it overhead. Then I walk down the street looking for something to throw it at, but end up throwing it into a building which smashes it in a satisfying way...

----------


## gab

> Since some days I am attempting the Travel to future Bonus task
> The closest I can get is seeing a futuristic city from afar (8-Dec, *THIS* DJ entry)
> 
> I link the failure to my previous similar experience, which painted a grim world governed by machines after the Singularity happened
> I am seriously thinking to give up...



I'm not sure why you think this is a failure.

8-Dec-2016 - ND - Car crash + WILD - Attempt travel in the future

ND: I bump the car in front of me while commuting to work, I descend to look, however no big damage.
On the other hand, the rear of my car is heavily damaged, although I haven't noticed anyone hitting me at the back (!!)
I discuss with the people and look at some modules

WILD: *I attempt travel to the future TotM. I am in a non-existing room in my house.
I hold in my hands an oval glass jar with a blue cover.
I rotate and manipulate it in my hands, and I know this is letting time outside pass quickly.*
I exit the building, in the street I only see normal cars passing by. Evn the town looks pretty normal.

*I try again, going to another home. This time when I exit, I look to my left behind some small houses, I see the outline of a futuristic city, a bit faded by distance. It has high buildings / towers / antennas.* However it lasts very little, and I cannot reach it again

You were in some room, used a device to manipulate time to pass faster outside, then you got out and saw futuristic city in a distance. It didn't say you can not use a device, so I think this is a success.

_Now you just need the advanced task to get all 4 wings!_

----------


## GenghisKhan

I deemed it as a failure because I wanted to actually interact with the future environment, or at least explore to a certain extent

But well, thank you ! =D

As for the advanced, I've completed the Lift car, see this post

I think I may be missing the Basic task instead...

----------


## cooleymd

I'm not sure this dream qualifies for TASK of the MONTH lift a car

Possible disqualification #1 I wasn't thinking of the task at the time, tho I was lucid
Possible disqualification #2 It was actually a land-speeder which of course can fly and thus might not require super strength to lift (even one handed)


*Spoiler* for _Get your hooves off my land speeder_: 




So I'm in a room and there are people I know there, as well as other DCs. I realize I am dreaming.  I look around the room but there is no obvious way out, I jump into the air and float.  I figure this is a good time to see how DC's behave in a crush room trap.  I give a laugh (slightly evil) and two of the windowless and door less walls begin to move inwards, people run around the room with no way out.  I begin to focus on being rigid so I will smash holes in the walls when they meet.  In the process I lose focus on the DCs and so suddenly they are all gone, so I move toward the nearest closing wall and punch thru it with beams breaking and I fall onto a dreamscape of having many people.  I recognize one from real life.  I see a hillside with a cool car on it, I run towards it but the hill is too steep, I am nearly at the top but am sliding back down.  I realize the car is a land speeder, I reach out with one hand and grab it and lift it to myself as I slide down the hill, I hop in and begin to fly off, but a DC horse has decided to hitch a ride and is clinging by his intertwined hooves from the thing.  I reach my left leg over the side and kick at his hooves.  He comes free and falls, I have somehow managed to fly over a frozen ice valley and he falls at least 100 feet to his death.  I look up and notice the dreamscape is fading, I loose lucidity.

----------


## gab

> I'm not sure this dream qualifies for TASK of the MONTH lift a car
> 
> Possible disqualification #1 I wasn't thinking of the task at the time, tho I was lucid
> Possible disqualification #2 It was actually a land-speeder which of course can fly and thus might not require super strength to lift (even one handed)







> ...  In the process I lose focus on the DCs and so suddenly they are all gone, so I move toward the nearest closing wall and punch thru it with beams breaking and I fall onto a dreamscape of having many people.  I recognize one from real life. I see a hillside with a cool car on it, I run towards it but the hill is too steep, I am nearly at the top but am sliding back down.  I  realize the car is a land speeder, *I reach out with one hand and grab it and lift it to myself as I slide down the hill, I hop in and begin to fly off*, but a DC horse has decided to hitch a ride and is clinging by his intertwined hooves from the thing.  I reach my left leg over the side and kick at his hooves.  He comes free and falls, I have somehow managed to fly over a frozen ice valley and he falls at least 100 feet to his death.  I look up and notice the dreamscape is fading, I loose lucidity.



Yeah, sorry, it has to be a deliberate attempt at a task. Not accidental part of a plot where you don't remember or think of a task. And it sounds like you _pulled_ the car towards you from top of the hill as you were trying to reach the top, so you can fly away with it.

There is still time till end of the month to get one of out brand-spanking new awesome TOTM wing badges!

----------


## Lang

> I'm not sure this dream qualifies for TASK of the MONTH lift a car
> 
> Possible disqualification #1 I wasn't thinking of the task at the time, tho I was lucid
> Possible disqualification #2 It was actually a land-speeder which of course can fly and thus might not require super strength to lift (even one handed)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Get your hooves off my land speeder_: 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't give up. Keep on trying!  :smiley:

----------


## Him

Managed to get one advanced (teleport) and the bonus. I'll try the ToTY next year!
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/him/...m-guide-79016/
I was aware that what I was doing was completing the totm, I didn't complete the others because I couldn't remember them. As for the teleporting, I wasn't going for a specific location, just a past place where that DG died.

----------


## woblybil

> Yeah, sorry, There is still time till end of the month to get one of out brand-spanking new awesome TOTM wing badges!



Yeah, Tell me about it! I did the basic I but I did it twice over,Mixed the pieces and I can't put the puzzle together  ::yddd::

----------


## naturespirit

I think I did advanced i and advanced ii
However, for the teleporting task, I did end up somewhere random, but the day before I didn't read the the task properly, and intended to go somewhere. I failed at that and ended up somewhere random. Does it count?
Teleporting Task:
[SPOILER]I then spin three times, and attempt to arrive in Terraluna.
I instead arrive at a website, called guest.com/seemygalaxy.
Its background is black, and the text is bright pink.[/SPOILER]
Car lifting:
[SPOILER]I find a car. I remember the TOTM, and think ' well, it did not say which form the car had to be in!'
I inflate it until it is a balloon, and carry it a few metres, and then throw it with ease.[/SPOILER]

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/natu...d-totms-79036/

----------


## gab

> I think I did advanced i and advanced ii
> However, for the teleporting task, I did end up somewhere random, but the day before I didn't read the the task properly, and *intended to go somewhere*. *I failed at that and ended up somewhere random*. Does it count?
> Teleporting Task:
> [SPOILER]I then spin three times, and attempt to arrive in Terraluna.
> I instead arrive at a website, called guest.com/seemygalaxy.
> Its background is black, and the text is bright pink.[/SPOILER]
> Car lifting:
> [SPOILER]I find a car. I remember the TOTM, and think ' well, it did not say which form the car had to be in!'
> I inflate it until it is a balloon, and carry it a few metres, and then throw it with ease.[/SPOILER]
> ...



I'm so sorry. I believe the task was to intent to go to random place. Without any idea where you end up or wish as to where to go. So it's a NO on this one.

But since others didn't say they used "super power" to lift the car, I think you can get wings for this one.

I encourage everybody to please comment yey or ney, when poster asks if it counts or not. It's a joint effort, this dreaming and winging and tasking  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## woblybil

12/12     Completed Basic Task I        (the third time)
3:00pm I first discovered I was dreaming while riding a bicycle with an Space Alien girl I had met and bedded down before but lost lucidity for awhile getting involved in the story.
 We were bike camped with a bunch of Lucid Dreamers from everywhere including outer space at a place called "Tea Leaf Lake" in the Halliburton Highlands and we were getting signatures to prevent the Corporation from banning lucid dreaming (I like lucid cycling, I don't have to pedal)  

 Anyways, After getting lost a few times my riding partner said "Free lunch at the lodge" I asked "A buffet?, That's a task" (Lucid again) She said "I think so" we went into the lodge thru an open double doorway and  there was a band playing on a platform and along one wall  there were tables of food...Some looked like it had already been eaten once and I said "I think were late" but the chicken wings looked good so we snatched a few just as a chef like guy was starting toward us and flew out the door throwing the bones back at him, They were delicious too..But now I wanted a cigarette but lost lucidity again as we cycled up a dirt road to a gas station and the guy pointed me to a rack with flat boxes of cigarettes like they have in other country's and every pack had been opened with a few missing, one had some money in it. I sorted thru them and went back to the one with the money but now the money was gone and I thought "WTF, I'm still dreaming" I went to the counter arranging cigarette packs on top of it to hide that I was peeing down a hole in the floor in front of it and finally woke up and grabbed the recorder before I mixed this dream up also  ::yddd::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Gonna try for the Basic II task, at some point!  :smiley:

----------


## naturespirit

I loooove these wings!  :Bliss:

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning during a mostly uneventful 45' WILD I think I complete the Buffet task:





> I am in a bar/street food store. On top of the "desk" there are white bowls with olives and potato chips, behind a glassed top, two big stuffed roast-beef



Question: what is the proper spoiler tag ? I've tried both [SPOILER] [/SPOILER] and [SP] [/SP]

----------


## woblybil

> This morning during a mostly uneventful 45' WILD I think I complete the Buffet task:
> 
> 
> 
> Question: what is the proper spoiler tag ? I've tried both [SPOILER] [/SPOILER] and [SP] [/SP]



Go Advanced and use the spoiler, Double box on the bottom line!

----------


## FryingMan

Very happy to see the increased activity!    Good luck everyone!

----------


## gab

Attempted 3 TOTMs this morning.
*Advanced TOTM - Spin around and teleport* yourself to a random location. - *fail*
*Advanced TOTM - Lift a car with super strength and carry it somewhere. - fail*. I forgot to carry it somewhere.
*BONUS TASK* - Go into a room and close the door. Tell yourself that while you were in the room, time stopped for you, but continued to advance outside of the room and it's now 100 years into the *future.* Describe what the future is like! - *success*


*Spoiler* for _totms_: 



Advanced TOTM - Spin around and teleport yourself to a random location. - fail - I don't remember where I ended up.
...
I remembered *first TOTM* and started to spin. My cat in my outstreched arms,  kinda like 2 ice skaters, haha. I was giggling so hard. At first I was just spinning in one spot and I lost my vision. Then I felt familiar sensation in my head and I was lifted up and carried up to the right. I'm pretty sure I landed somewhere but I don't remember.


I'm walking down a street at night and remember the *Advanced TOTM* - Lift a car with super strength and carry it somewhere. - fail. I forgot to carry it somewhere.
Streets are empty, but a huge red fire truck just turns a corner out of my view. I want to go after, thinking "really, you had to pick this huge car?" it when a huge green garbage truck turns to my street and is heading towards me. I'm thinking I'm gonna get so run over if this doesn't work.

I read Ophelia's DJ during the WBTB and she teleported people. So I outstrech my arm and will the truck to float up. I'm not even surprised when it does. It wobbles a bit about 5-10 feet above ground. I want to do more, so I turn it upside down then let it drop. It's all crumbled and I see some movement in the cabin. I walk up to it and say "oh yeah, and the driver si fine, he is ok".


I'm in some city between building. I remember the *BONUS TASK* - Go into a room and close the door. Tell yourself that while you were in the room, time stopped for you, but continued to advance outside of the room and it's now 100 years into the future. Describe what the future is like!

I look into a window of couple of houses but they look scary. I find one that's ok and I tell myself "this is my house". I walk in and remember I need to go in a room, so I walk through an empty room to another room and close the door.

I was preparing for this as I was falling asleep. I planned on finding a lever on a wall which I would pull and a counter would show numbers go up to the future.

So I put my hand on a wall looking for a lever. It's not there. I say "I turn back and there will be a lever". I turn and nothing. I look again and there is a metal ring hanging on a chain that's coming out of a hole in a wall above my head. I say "ok this will do". I pull on a chain, it turns some flywheel and I hear it turn fast then slow down and stop. Before it stops, I pull the chain again and I do this 5 times, because 5 times 20 years is 100, right?

I walk out the door and now that room has some people in it, sitting on chairs. I say "oh, hi" and I rush to the main door to see outside. It looks even older than before and the houses are all different. Now there is a roof over the whole street. I'm thinking maybe this is a museum and I take another door to get out to the "real world". But it leads me to same place. I get frustrated and start to think that this is how the future will look like and I'm not liking it.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...totm-ii-79053/

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Go Advanced and use the spoiler, Double box on the bottom line!



Cool, thank you !

----------


## woblybil

> Attempted 3 TOTMs this morning.
> *Advanced TOTM - Spin around and teleport* yourself to a random location. - *fail*
> *Advanced TOTM - Lift a car with super strength and carry it somewhere. - fail*. I forgot to carry it somewhere.
> *BONUS TASK* - Go into a room and close the door. Tell yourself that while you were in the room, time stopped for you, but continued to advance outside of the room and it's now 100 years into the *future.* Describe what the future is like! - *success*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _totms_: 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're on a roll.
Nice wings too  ::yddd::

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Failed the Advanced Task i last night. I'm going to keep trying though, those shiny new wings have really motivated me!

*Spoiler* for _ Relevant Part of Failed Advanced Task i_: 



 I'm in the same kitchen and the same DC is there, but now I remember a ToTM - teleport to a random location. I spin to teleport, but the DC is still trying to distract me, and I only end up a few feet away. My lucidity level becomes very low and instead of getting rid of the DC, I just keep trying while they're distracting me. Then another two DCs enter and I'm even more distracted. I lose lucidity and soon later wake up. 



Full Dream
Advanced ToTM Fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

> Failed the Advanced Task i last night. I'm going to keep trying though, those shiny new wings have really motivated me!



Mhm!





> Sounds like you're on a roll.
> Nice wings too



These cool new wings are a great motivator, but they made me forget all about my usual  ::hump::  
 :Sad:   :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> Mhm!
> 
> 
> 
> These cool new wings are a great motivator, but they made me forget all about my usual



You missed a night?  :Oh noes:  I did too but I blame the weather  ::yddd::

----------


## naturespirit

*Spoiler* for _basic ii fail_: 



 I become lucid. I am in my home, and I attempt to set on fire, (TOTM basic ii). I fail. I attempt to find a fire-lighter behind a book. Instead there are just bizarre badges and a heavy battery.



I can't believe I was looking for a firelighter!

----------


## Lang

Finished: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...13-2016-79055/


*Spoiler* for _succuss Basic Task ii succuss:_: 




Lucid. Imazu's Task of Mask: Succuss: I had a dream that I was an agent for the CIA. I recall that they recruited me to retrieve some secret papers from Romania. It smelt like mothballs in the room. 
This was when I knew I was dreaming. Then I decided to do my Reality Checks and then I went on to do the imazu's tasks. I remember that walked outside the agency. Next, the scene changed and I was standing right outside of some old farmhouse. Then I decided to make fire come out of my hands as I walked to closer and closer to the house. Then I lit the house on fire by making a gas can appear out of nowhere then I lit the house on fire. Soon, the house was fully engulfed in flames. Then I went home. I remember turning the tv once I got home and saw that there was a fire that was inspected to be an arson and they were looking for me. By this time, I destabilized and I felt really bad because that family was killed in the fire. 






*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i, succuss:_: 



 Spin around and teleport yourself to a random location. Describe the location and how it felt. (Xavier) I had a dream that I was in a dorm lounge look like when I went to school were like, at college. I remember that there were a lot of students in this lounge. They were all about to watch a movie or something. 
I remember that one guy that looked Rob R that I went to school with. He has a crush on me but, I wasn't ever interested in him. I recall that I was like, "Look! I have a boyfriend and you are not my type." 
This was when I realized that I was dreaming, so I decided to do Xavier's task and spin around and teleport yourself to a random location. I recall spinning around hearing that annoying 80's song, "You Spin Me Round by Dead Or Alive" and I was teleport myself to some weird war aid shelter. The shelter looked like a red brick shelter with of tons of secret passages. [/COLOR]Then I woke up.

----------


## FryingMan

Another task-y LD, did first 3 "12 days of Christmas" challenge, but again couldn't remember any TOTMs.    My approach for "maids a-milkin'" was true to form  ::chuckle:: 

12 days of Christmas LD

----------


## Him

Compteted the last advanced task (car) in a lucid nightmare. Not fun or worth suffering to complete a task over. I ended up carrying the car into the sky before dying to a nuclear bomb.

Basement world with time skips. Lucid nightmare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## zombunny

::doh:: 


*Spoiler* for _advanced task II fail_: 



This was a more carefree LD than most and I was having fun just playing. But I remembered the Task of the Month that I was trying to do, "lift a car". However, I didn't remember the second part of the task, "carry it somewhere".  As I went out through the front door I felt like my lucidity was slipping, so I tried to clarify my sight. Outside were two cars, mine to the right, and a metallic green Jeep with a rainbow vanity plate with the letter "M" that my dad had the hood up on. I grabbed it by the front bumpers and lifted it with relative ease, then tossed it over on top of my car.

----------


## Lang

Keep up the great work, everyone!!   ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

Love the new wings! Great work to whoever's responsible! They attracted me like a moth to the flame. I completed the spinning task because it sounded fun and I hadn't tried spinning in a while. Now I might be eager to try for some of those other wing colors, especially the rainbow one (TOTY I think?).

The lucid with the TOTM completed: 


*Spoiler* for _TOTM spinning success_: 



I am walking along a path on a sunny day and I am engulfed by the beauty of the setting and how the light is hitting some flowers and miscellaneous landscaping. I am thinking this is a beautiful waking life side effect of my new practice. I say to myself if this were a dream I would fly over all of this and I lift myself up on my toes like I do IWL and I begin to float. I gave myself a mild-mannered "how about that...I'm actually dreaming this" with a short chuckle...a more calm knowing than the aha realizations. I play around with my flying staying no more than 50 feet or so high and swooping down in some aerial acrobatics which feel quite realistic and fun though maybe not the strong stomach effect, a bit muted. I think of the spinning TOTM which was a dream activity I wanted to revisit and play with and I spin while seemingly still floating many feet off the ground and the spin feels very realistic and I seem to close my eyes a few times like a kid often does while spinning but it could have also been the effect of the spin on my vision, I don't remember consciously choosing to close my eyes. I think of wanting to arrive at a beach but then I remember that it's supposed to be a surprise where I arrive. I hear upbeat music while spinning and I stop a few rotations after hearing the music to go the opposite direction to try to rewind back to that "location" but the music is gone so I start spinning again and decided that should be good enough and stop and I see a big dark room and a open doorway I pass through. On the other side is like this large holographic display maybe equivalent to a 100" screen TV but transparent with a clear outline and it is displaying an older style computer animation of a girl walking around in a simple maybe only three color animation. As I watch it the animation looks more refined. I move on and see the back view of a thin female (assuming) of unknown age wearing skinny jeans or tight pants, tan in color, and she has brown hair down to about her shoulder blades and a light colored top. I called out for her to come back but she was already ducking into another hall ahead and to my left. I decide to stay where I am at and shortly after a group of ladies to my right come strolling into this large room which is still dark (though the details have been clear since the big holographic screen animation, though never as vibrant as the scene with the sunlight on the flowers). I think the ladies were residue from the Incorporated TV show. They were wearing skimpy evening wear, mostly little black dresses but also a red dress or two. Dream fades to me in bed.



I've missed this thread. Been busy in the workbooks and life and had been only doing my personal lucid goals, and somewhat luke-warmly at that. Maybe those new wings will give a boost to my goal setting.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/foge...er-2016-79090/

Whoa, I got those wings fast! It's not automated is it?

----------


## gab

> Love the new wings! Great work to whoever's responsible! They attracted me like a moth to the flame. I completed the spinning task because it sounded fun and I hadn't tried spinning in a while. Now I might be eager to try for some of those other wing colors, especially the rainbow one (TOTY I think?).



Yeey, fogelbise is here! Congrats on your Advanced task. 

New wings are awesome, we love them. Spellbee is responsible, haha. Here they are all in their glory http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-month-year/162375-congrats-toty-achievers-full-stack-totm-achievers.html


EDIT:
Ofc it's automated. iSee post, iWing  ::D:

----------


## obfusc8

Did the bonus task. In the future I saw, they had converted to wind power and most of the houses were windmills. They had flying bicycles with sails too!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _TOTM Bonus: The future_: 



Feel paralysis and shaking. A white wall appears next to the bed. I wait for things to stabilise and then stand up and pinch my nose for a long while to convince myself this is a dream. 

Through the door is an unfamiliar house and a strange bald headed man approaching. I duck out of another door into a garden. It's time to do a few tasks. The next Christmas task requires a goose. I start searching the garden. Finally a goose runs out from the shrubs into the path. I catch the goose and pet it, talking to it and asking it to lay a golden egg for me. Finally a golden egg drops down behind the goose. The egg is not heavy at all; must be gold plated rather than solid gold.

The other thing I wanted to try tonight was the bonus TOTM. Heading back into the house I shut the doors and draw the curtains over the windows. Out loud I announce that time is passing outside but frozen in here. We will be 100 years in the future. To focus my will I kneel on the ground, pressing the palms of my hands down into the carpet and repeating my intention.

After about half a minute I exit the room via the window. Straight away the difference is apparent. The view is of a city overlooking a bay. The sky is a mixture of deep blue, purple and pink, a beautiful sunrise. The city is full of buildings with sails - windmills spinning lazily in the breeze. Down on the bay are several yachts with white sails. In the sky are small bicycles that also have sails! 

I fly around for a bit before spotting some people sitting on a rocky outcrop overlooking the sea. Thinking there is a part of the task that requires talking to someone I land and talk to a woman with long dark hair, asking her what she thinks of me travelling to their time. She just laughs, not in a cruel way; happy, as if my question is unexpected. I ask what year it is, and she asks if I mean "in dwarfish". Erm, yeah. She says something in an unusual sounding language.

After the conversation I decide to fly down around the bay. Following the line of the cliffs, there is a secluded beach filled with pools of water. An old man with a staff is standing alone on the beach. Recalling the next Christmas task, I ask him for a magical ring. He hands me what looks like a £2 coin with the middle removed. It is large, so I slide the ring onto my thumb. The world spins. 

The ring has taken me back to the present day. I approach a building and see my friend NH sitting by the door. Inside are AB and MR, talking quietly about the day ahead. They are eating breakfast. I walk over to see what food is available, and wake up.




So is that a "full stack" or do I need the other basic and advanced tasks? (I'm just happy to have all the awesome wings!)  ::D:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Did the bonus task. In the future I saw, they had converted to wind power and most of the houses were windmills. They had flying bicycles with sails too! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _TOTM Bonus: The future_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel paralysis and shaking. A white wall appears next to the bed. I wait for things to stabilise and then stand up and pinch my nose for a long while to convince myself this is a dream. 
> 
> ...



congratulation. sounds like a nice lucid you had.
for the stacking: at the moment you just need one basic and advanced so you should be good  :wink2: 


i also got a coin similar to you when i asked for ring to make better fireballs (it worked like a charm in this one dream^^)

i tried to think of the bonus totm this night. i had a full on dream where i tried and summoned different fireballs and effects out of my hand but no spark of lucidity at all.. . :smiley:

----------


## Him

7 lucids, one night, all remaining tasks: 7 lucids in a night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Beat my personal best of 5 in one night.

Is 2 basic 2 advanced and a bonus a full stack?

----------


## gab

> 7 lucids, one night, all remaining tasks: 7 lucids in a night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Beat my personal best of 5 in one night.
> 
> Is 2 basic 2 advanced and a bonus a full stack?



Pls. post pertinent parts here too.

----------


## Him

> Pls. post pertinent parts here too.



Lighting a house dream




> The female DC opened her pocket on her jacket and a paper came out and folded into the shape of a house. I was surprised as I haven't seen something like that before. The male DC said snap your hands and I did. The origami house burst into a blue flame. I asked why I did that and he responded "it's your task of the month, you just have one more basic but I'm not sure what it is". I was so shocked that I woke up. After waking up, I checked the forums to see what the missing ToTM was and saw that it was see what you can eat at a buffet. I will try to complete that one whenever i can.



Buffet dream:




> I see someone familiar but he isn't a friend. He is the white haired kid from lucid dream one, the one I don't remember well. I remembered it better in the dream and that's why I knew he wasn't a good person. After seeing him, I became lucid. I saw he carried a sword like mine, and asked him where he was going. He replied looking for a friend, just like you. He then requested to use my phone and I let him. I also knew that I should attempt the last ToTM this dream. After putting the phone to his ear, he said "they aren't picking up, they must be dead. Catch you later." He then walks away. At that, I hurry, sword in hand gliding through the mall to the food court. I go to a Chinese buffet restaurant and ask what I can eat. The lunch lady who was taking my order said "nothing for a dreamer without an identity". I look at my phone and see that the lock screen has been replaced by a blood red picture of a red butterfly with its wing fallen off

----------


## gab

I just found this by chance. Lets do iiiit. Put up your ideas and vote, vote, vote!

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ty-2017-a.html

----------


## woblybil

> 7 lucids, one night, all remaining tasks: 7 lucids in a night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Beat my personal best of 5 in one night.
> 
> Is 2 basic 2 advanced and a bonus a full stack?



How I long for the days when I did things like that  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Those who have wings, please go and vote for January´s ToTM!!! 

 You can do it clicking here

*Please:* Remember to not add dashes, or difficulty rank (basic, advanced, bonus). Just add the suggestion plain as it is easier for us to process it!

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _Latest December 2016 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Ask a DC for a waking task of the month and try to complete it after waking _(Sensei)_
Give a DC a haircut and describe the results and/or their reaction to your attempt. _(Xanous)_
Find a forgotten Christmas present under the tree and open it. _(Gab)_
Go to Times Square at midnight New Years, have some champagne with others and throw some confetti. _(Gab)_
Get a massage _(Gab)_
Eat all of the food in your kitchen. _(MadMonkey)_

*Advanced*
Travel to a future reality where your alternate self has mastered dream control. Then, ask him/her for a few pointers. _(FireFlyMan)_
Travel to a reality where your alter self never learned about lucid dreaming. Then, show him/her a few things. _(FireFlyMan)_
Play chess against your subconscious. _(SpaceGod)_
Grow an alien plant. _(SpaceGod)_
Ask a pencil to draw something. _(Naturalspirit)_
Watch the effects of climate change in time-lapse. _(Naturalspirit)_
Talk to the Mona Lisa. _(Naturalspirit)_
Ask your subconscious to show you courage. _(Naturalspirit)_
Fly up and watch the New Year fireworks in your city OR fly even higher and watch fireworks in couple of cities below you, OR even higher watch them on couple of continents from your position. _(Gab)_
Make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with telekinesis. _(Him)_

*Bonus*
Make an alien invasion happen _AstralMango_
Got to planet Pandora from movie Avatar and walk around the bioluminiscent forest at night. _(Gab)_
Create a black hole and see what lies inside - (naturespirit)[/S] (A very similar task was selected a few months ago)

----------


## Nazrax

I did Basic I last night (I hope this counts):





> I remember that the current task of the month is to find a buffet. I picture a table full of food in a hallway, open the door, and go out. I do end up in a hallway, but there's no food. The hallway dead-ends to my right at another picture window, so I follow it around a corner to my left. I see an open doorway to my left and a stairwell (going down) to my right. ... Turning around, I see that there's now a plastic card table set up between a new doorway and the stair railing. Some of my kids are arranging bags of candy on it. It's not quite the buffet I'd been planning on, but it's still a table full of food, so I think it's close enough.



Full journal

----------


## gab

*Advanced - lift a car and carry it - success*

3. - Same city, over some highways and freeways partially suspended in the air. I'm watching cars pass by when I remember the TOTM - lift a car and carry it somewhere.





> I stop a yellow car with my hand up and I pick it up with my hands. It turns into a radio, so I put it on my shoulder and listen to the music while I go and pick up some more cars. I lift one up and put it on a tractor trailer that's near by, so it still goes somewhere after I stopped it, haha. The driver looking at me is Tom Cruise.
> I pick up few more cars, same way by standing in front of them and lifting them with my hands. They are weightless. I move them around a bit and put them down. Just as I practiced during day, haha.



December TOTM - Lift and carry a car - success - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Did you guys notice your new wings with more prominent stars? Spellbee knocked them out yesterday : D
Also, new Beginner wings http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...achievers.html

----------


## woblybil

> *Advanced - lift a car and carry it - success*
> 
> 3. - Same city, over some highways and freeways partially suspended in the air. I'm watching cars pass by when I remember the TOTM - lift a car and carry it somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> December TOTM - Lift and carry a car - success - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Did you guys notice your new wings with more prominent stars? Spellbee knocked them out yesterday : D
> Also, new Beginner wings http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...achievers.html



So that's what you meant, I thought you were just bragging about YOUR new wings  ::yddd:: 
Are regulars allowed to get beginner wings too ?

----------


## woblybil

Merry Christmas everybody  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I was able to see some future. I think I will redo the task if I get lucid again this month because it seems interesting and I think it can be more prominent.

I did it twice but it only worked once

*Spoiler* for _bonus task_: 




-...I tell him I want to fast forward time and ask him if he has a watch for me. He puts a wristwatch on the table and I put my finger over the seconds hand an start spinning. I don't see that the watch moves faster but I keep doing it. Then I phase out of the house and look around. This time nothing seems to have changed. We walk around and up a street...

-I remember the totm and concentrate on my goal to fast foreword time. I write with my hand on the wall something like "100 years in the future" I strengthen my intention by repeating it in my head for several times. I move back out on the balcony and jump/fall down from it and the dream is pretty unstable. I rub my hands and the visuals come back. In the first moment it looks like nothing changed but I try to keep my thoughts positive and keep looking around. I see a police car that looks unusual.I go around the corner and see more and more untypical stuff. There are two police motorbikes that look bulgy in the front.( reminded me of a whale of some kind) I see no people or atleast they don't seem striking. I keep moving the street and notice a building that seem to be a hospital but it has huge similarity to a church because it has a green glowing cross as a sign. A garage door opens and a small car sized spaceship flys out and in the sky. Shortly after I think I wake up. 
All in all this future was more dirty and let's call it poor like in a dystopia. Maybe comperable to battlestar Galactica where its not this typical sci fi overload.




Here the DJ entry


I like the new new wings nice to see that the stars are more clear now. I thought that no one read my comment in the off topic thread  :;-): 

And I think I qualified for full stack wings  yay... :-)

----------


## woblybil

> I was able to see some future. I think I will redo the task if I get lucid again this month because it seems interesting and I think it can be more prominent.
> 
> I did it twice but it only worked once
> 
> *Spoiler* for _bonus task_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read your comment in the Off Topic thread..Thanks
I'm just not getting email notices for a while..  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II
12/25
3:30 am Another guy and me were being chased by some baddies up a swamp canal in a long cigar shaped boat when we came to the end and the boat went up the bank and over the roof of a house and hit the ground on the other side still leaning against the house roof. My friend said "What now?" And I said "Run"...He took off running thru the brush with me flying along behind him and I thought "This is all a f'n dream". We came to a fallen down barn and went under it to hide and there were old relatives in there looking for stuff to build to build an escape boat  and I said "I know how to get a boat easier than that".."We came here by boat!"
 He took off across the field with the others following and said "They're inside, How do we get the boat?", "We need a distraction!"... There was an old airplane setting there and I said "I'll fly the plane into the house and you guys grab the boat"..I started the plane and jumped out but it flew over the house and the bad guys ran out chasing it and they got the boat and took off thru the weeds with it but I went back, I really wanted that house burned and remembered why. "Yay, A task!" The bad guys had gone back inside and I just yelled "Hey dream, Burn that house down" I got worried they'd hear me but slowly it started smoking then burst into flames and I flew back over the guys with the boat and told them "No need to hurry now,I fried them suckers" They pushed the boat up over the canal bank and back down into the water and were starting to get in when I woke up  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

Awsome! Keep the great work, Everyone! Happy Holidays!  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Bonus task - 100 years in future - Success


*Spoiler* for _The LD_: 




I see a taller blonde lady and I feel boldness and realize I'm dreaming.
*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



 She takes some convincing but we have sex. I see another more attractive girl and I approach her and have her give me a blowjob. It was very good!


 I then think of my goals and remember the room 100 year bonus task. I see a door and open it and as I step in and close the door there is not much space but no matter. I say time stands still for me while time advances 100 years outside of this room. When I open the door = windy dusty barren land with "bones" of an old structure are all that remains. The bones come together in a wigwam shape. I wake. I tried not to expect anything but a few times when thinking about the task I imagined seeing a technologically futuristic scene but I got a dystopian wasteland instead.



Just got around to posting this TOTM success with all the holiday activities. Here I the DJ link as requested in the OP: TOTM entry morning of 12/24/2016 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Can you fly?

Do you have at least one pair of wings???

If you do, you have the chance to chain for January's Task. This way, you will avoid the slautherhouse to get your wings removed:

 You can do it here

You can also start working on 2017th TOTY. Are you oneironaut enough to chain 2017 TOTY with this year? You only need to induce 7 lucid dreams in three nights (and naps are okay too!) Easy peasy  ::D:  

I dare you to do so right here

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced Task I   (several times)
12/28
9:00am I was with a group of survivalists camped at the base of a steep Butte in the rain.We and all our stuff was wet and we were miserable, Then we got word that terrorists had located us and were going to attack soon. We gathered gear hastily in the rain and I had to leave most of mine behind including the coffee, Another guy said "Don't go back, I have enough for us" 
I showed the guys a way to the top of the Butte and we started up a steep,narrow and slippery rock ledge leading to the top.. Somehow I got from the front of the group to the back and had to wait as each one in turn struggled over the last rock to the top,  Then I decided this was all too silly not to be a dream and tried my fingers, They were just blobs on stems and I decided to spin out of there for a safer place hoping for sure it was a dream, "This was no place to be spinning IRL", It became dark like I was waking up so I spun again to stay asleep which seemed to work, Now I was standing naked in the rain peeing, When that stopped I remembered the spin task and the dream was becoming unstable so I spun again, Now I was in a shack of some sort but it was dry  and I had some kind of clothes on...I wanted heat and coffee so I spun again and the guy with the coffee and a fire were there. By now the dream was becoming very unstable and I knew I couldn't hold out much longer so I let it go and devoted my time to recall which worked out well also  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

New tasks are here!

 :lock:

----------

